
Facebook console XSS warning [img] - cypherpunks01
http://i.imgur.com/4rCO8Oj.png
======
ejcx
I actually added this same type of warning when I worked at lastpass.com (you
can see it on their login page).

It's attempting to solve the "people" problem in security. Even if you can
make a site bulletproof from XSS, it is very difficult to stop users from
compromising themselves.

